# Sticky  Pain Management Links and Information



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Feel free to post other links. These are just starters:

http://www.vet.cornell.edu/pain/

"Pain management in animals is now recognized as an integral aspect of veterinary practice that offers many advantages to patients."


----------



## Bridget

This is gone.


----------

